#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-16
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<craigbrash> hellooo South Africa
<Kilos> bit cooler today craigbrash `
<craigbrash> much nicer here too , had some rain last night brought temps down :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-17
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi craigbrash and elacheche and elachecheBedis
<craigbrash> hello all
<elacheche> Yo Kilos
<Na3iL> o/
 * Na3iL is away: AFK
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hows you
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<craigbrash> Hello Kilos ,Na3iL
<elacheche> Hey guys! So.. I have some issues setting up IPSec on pfSense.. The problem is that the 2 sites uses the Same IP Range (192.168.0.0/16).. My pfSense box have 3 NICs, WAN, LAN, and a not used one.. I had the idea to use that 3rd NIC and configure it to use 192.168.254.0/28 Then configure the IPsec to use it instead of my main LAN, of course the PC who'll need the IPSec will change the config to use that LAN.. Do you think that I'm
<elacheche>  in the right path?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-20
<Kilos> morning africa
<craigbrash> Morning Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-21
 * Kilos waves
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-22
<Kilos> hello africa
<Na3iL> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hows things there Na3iL
<Na3iL> fine as usual, what about you Kilos
<Kilos> good here too ty
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Na3iL> There's nothing to help here? Any ToDo tasks?
<Na3iL> Kilos, there's 2 missing LoCo teams in the list, anyone who tried to contact them?
<Kilos> yeah i tried months ago
<Kilos> or nerly a year
<Kilos> bearly
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> nearly
<Kilos> you are welcome to try make contact for us Na3iL
<philipballew> Kilos, he man
<Kilos> please do infact
<Na3iL> Yep Kilos I will try to contact them
<Kilos> ty vet much
<Kilos> would be nice to see all teams represented here
<Na3iL> You are welcome Kilos :D
<Kilos> :D
<Na3iL> Otherwise, did you feel that the look of the WiKi pages of Ubuntu Africa are a little awful?
<Kilos> i havent looked for a long while
<Na3iL> I think we should make a new look and a good summary
<Kilos> feel free to improve anything
<Kilos> philipballew house th facebook side doing
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> I am going to delete my facebook account before too long
<Na3iL> Anyone who want help in the documentation part, it would be much nice :D
<Kilos> Na3iL you need to wake elacheche up again
<Kilos> he is getting worse than me
<Kilos> even the young elacheche as well
<Na3iL> hahaha, I think he's engaged with his work
<Kilos> hi Benno-007
<Na3iL> Kilos, I have an idea, Idk if it works or no! We add a section "WhoAreWe" the section will be known as Ubuntu Africa Ambassadors
<Na3iL> It will make peeps contribute to the team..
<Kilos> go for it
<Na3iL> Okay
<Kilos> just give me a few months to get all sorted out before you give me work to do
<Na3iL> Okay, take your time. I will need your opinion every time
<Kilos> just ask when you see me here or ask inetpro he knows much more than i do
<Na3iL> Okay
<Kilos> oh Cryterion is also here
<Kilos> oh Na3iL even just ask elacheche what he thinks
<Na3iL> Sure :D
<Kilos> he has good taste too
<Kilos> and thinks much more modern than i do
<Na3iL> Yep
<Kilos> hmm... Na3iL you still busy with it
<Kilos> ?
<Na3iL> Yep Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Na3iL> Why? you want help in anything?
<Kilos> oh dont forget to try get more lugs to join as well
<Na3iL> Yep sure
<Kilos> no i got an email saying the page was changed and when i clicked attachments i got a server error
<Kilos> np
<Na3iL> I was just preview them before I submit my changes
<Kilos> cool
<Na3iL> Kilos, I will modify almost all the infrastructure of the wiki
<Kilos> go ahead Na3iL
<Kilos> have a ball
<Na3iL> :D you will like it
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-21
<elacheche> Kilos: Yesterday, was a beautiful day :)
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<elacheche> Check: https://twitter.com/hashtag/SFD2016TN?src=hash && https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/sfd2016tn?source=feed_text&story_id=10209693838356856
<elacheche> Ubuntu TN had 5 workshops out of 7 workshops.. And we got the prize of the best workshop (Docker + Linux Kernlel contribution) , Docker by me, and Linux Kernel contrib by nzoueidi
<Kilos> congratulation young man
<Kilos> well done
<elacheche> :D :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: We shold blog about that, and send it to the news team ;) :D
<Kilos> yes do that
<Kilos> dont forget
<elacheche> Let's ruvuve this Monday mornign first x)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> survive x).. You see Kilos x) I can't even write a right world x) Also, I have no more voice x) My voice is gone.. I didn't sing yesterday x) nzoueidi maybe did :p
<Kilos> what happened to your voice
<elacheche> It was cold outside, hot inside.. And I stay after event to help lifting heavy stand tables to room, they were wet because of the rain.. And it was raining sometimes x)
<elacheche> Kilos: MarwenDo had a talk as well.. Didn't see it, but I'm sure it was awesome
<Kilos> thats good to hear
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche Kilos
<elacheche> Hello MarwenDo :)
<MarwenDo> happy to see u at SFD  :) elacheche
<Kilos> im proud of you guys
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<MarwenDo> proud of u elacheche and nzoueidi :)
<elacheche> Thanks MarwenDo :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-23
<CraigZim> morning all
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-27
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos , how things there ?
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<Kilos> im ok ty leave tomorrow to go back to za
#ubuntu-africa 2018-11-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-11-20
<Kilos> helloooo africa
